# Hornady Steel Match



## Omega Hunter (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm headed to my first ever hog hunt in a couple weeks. I'm taking some kin folk on their first hunting trips and have to supply firearms all around. At the moment I'm planning on bringing the 30-06, .308, .50cal Omega and my AR in .223

So here is my question - Both the .308 and AR are zeroed using Hornady Steel Match, 55 gr BTHP for the AR and 155 gr BTHP for the .308. Does anyone have any experience with either of these rounds on hogs? Is that 55 gr BTHP gonna penetrate or do I need FMJ or a Balllistic tip.

Any advice someone offers is appreciated.

Omega Hunter


----------



## fishtail (Aug 17, 2012)

Without looking at each projective you've posted, I will tell you in most instances the "Match" and "FMJ" stuff is not intended for game purposes. Problem is they will penetrate very well, actually too well. Depending on the velocities, the Ballistic Tips might splatter on impact and not penetrate.
Depending on where you are hunting, you might get a ticket for hunting with the nongame projectiles. 
All that said, all the ammo above will drop the boogers in their tracks if you shoot them in the neck.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 17, 2012)

Do this, list each cartridge you've already zeroed stuff for and we might be able to see if they will work or suggest a usable substitute.
Now if this is private property, the projectile type "may not" be an issue this year. Haven't condensed the regulations yet.


----------



## markland (Aug 21, 2012)

I know for a fact the .223 Hornady Steel Match in 75gr works very well on hogs!  Have not shot any with the 55gr version but they sure do shoot well in my gun!


----------



## deadend (Aug 21, 2012)

The bthp pills are good to go.  Fmj ain't.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 21, 2012)

Winchester now offers bullets loaded for wild hogs. It only comes in 2 calibers. .223 and .308 If you try them,let everyone know how they performed.


----------



## devin25gun (Aug 23, 2012)

NO ballistic tips on hogs.   Use a good bullet like a frame or nosler partion or even the hp work as they open but don't fragment as bad.  I have killed deer with the steel match in 223.


----------



## uncleless (Aug 27, 2012)

I use 55gr BTHP on hogs in S Ga, and have no issues. if the hog is big go for neck or head. the rounds I have been using have been punching  large holes through them.


----------



## Omega Hunter (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna try the Steel Match for both the 223 and 308. I'll let y'all know how they work out.  

I gotta agree with Markland. My round of choice for the AR is the Hornady Steel Match just because of how well it shoots. Full 30 round mag in a sub 2 MOA group in under 60 seconds. Gotta love it.

Omega Hunter


----------



## markland (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep love how well that ammo shoots and don't have to scrounge around all over the ground looking for brass either!  I'm a reloader so old habits are hard to break.
Here my 100yd 55gr Steel Match group and my 200yd 75gr Steel match group.


----------



## Omega Hunter (Sep 6, 2012)

Markland that"s some fine shooting right there. Hornady Steel Match is where it's at for factory ammo.

I'll let you know how it treats them piggies.

Omega Hunter


----------



## bigreddwon (Sep 6, 2012)

We used some of the steel match on hogs and it performed just like the hand loaded 75g BTHP's. Good stuff.


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2012)

A great barrel and fine trigger make a world of difference!
Good luck and look forward to seeing some pics of the devestation!


----------



## kmartin112888 (Sep 21, 2012)

I've shot quite a few hogs and deer with 55 grain ballistic tip in my 223 wssm and it's like a bomb goes off inside them with very minimal tracking job if any. Not sure how the hollow point performs. Post damage pics if you have any luck.


----------



## bigreddwon (Sep 21, 2012)

kmartin112888 said:


> I've shot quite a few hogs and deer with 55 grain ballistic tip in my 223 wssm and it's like a bomb goes off inside them with very minimal tracking job if any. Not sure how the hollow point performs. Post damage pics if you have any luck.



Molly uses 45g Fioichi and STACKs hogs.. Personally, if your shooting under 200 yards and you make a decent shot, its over..dead, with any expandable.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2012)

Shot placement is the key for big hogs. I rolled a 250lb+ boar one day with 130 grain remington Core-lokt right behind the shoulder.  It was a running shot and after the hog rolled, he jumped up and took off like nothing had happened.  No blood at all, and no hog.  The big boars have a huge shield that will stop nearly any bullet.  Head shots are the way to go on big hogs, hit em in the head with a .22 and it's game over.


----------



## bigreddwon (Sep 21, 2012)

lbzdually said:


> Shot placement is the key for big hogs. I rolled a 250lb+ boar one day with 130 grain remington Core-lokt right behind the shoulder.  It was a running shot and after the hog rolled, he jumped up and took off like nothing had happened.  No blood at all, and no hog.  The big boars have a huge shield that will stop nearly any bullet.  Head shots are the way to go on big hogs, hit em in the head with a .22 and it's game over.



We get that all the time. Hit em in the shield, right in the vitals, they hit the deck then get up and go like nothing happened. Generally we hit em pretty far out in open fields so we get to see what happens on the long run. They will run from 30 yards to 150 yards, like a freight train, no blood either. Then they will pile up deader than a doornail. Open them up and the heart lungs will be liquefied. 

We did that plenty of times with 150g GMX or SST's and the same thing happens. No different with the 75g 223's.. The shield DOES NOT stop the bullet, on the front side. Almost always hangs up on the far side tho.. The reality is in the woods lots of guys hit hog well, and they simply just dont find them. They tend to seal up like run flat tires and not drop blood. Shields are not bullet proof. 

This isn't a theory, we did this _hundreds_ of times. Literally. A 223 is more than enough to kill them, if you dont want them to run, do not shoot them in the shoulder. Shoot them in the neck, head or in the spin. 

Ill note that we generally shoot them under 200 yards, well under. Id say 75 yards on average. Hogs are tough, but not bullet proof.


----------

